# Lillebridge 1014 squat like a boss.



## heavydeads83 (Mar 29, 2015)

looked pretty easy to me...


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 29, 2015)

Assassin32 - what's the song at 1:30?  it's driving me crazy trying to remember who it is dude.


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 29, 2015)

It's Devildriver "Hold Back the Day" off the album "The Fury of our Makers Hand".


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 29, 2015)

Fuking guy is hitting prs every 2 weeks. Amazing.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 29, 2015)

Dude was born to lift. He's a fawking machine.


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 29, 2015)

It's amazing that dudes are squatting a grand...just blows my mind.


----------



## Tiny Calves (Mar 30, 2015)

I need to find out what kind of protein he takes!  Gotta be on that creatine/tribulus stack too.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 30, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> It's Devildriver "Hold Back the Day" off the album "The Fury of our Makers Hand".



thanks bud.  it was driving me crazy.  I knew you were the man to ask lol.


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 30, 2015)

heavydeads83 said:


> thanks bud.  it was driving me crazy.  I knew you were the man to ask lol.



Anytime bud, I love Metal questions. By the way, I really like the Falcons new coaching staff. I think Quinn will be a really good HC. I thought Quinn made a great move by hiring Raheem Morris, who has 3 years experience as HC in the NFL, to be his Assistant Coach. Now they need a DE to get to the QB and a little secondary help.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 30, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Anytime bud, I love Metal questions. By the way, I really like the Falcons new coaching staff. I think Quinn will be a really good HC. I thought Quinn made a great move by hiring Raheem Morris, who has 3 years experience as HC in the NFL, to be his Assistant Coach. Now they need a DE to get to the QB and a little secondary help.



i'm excited.  already made some pass rush moves through free agency.  nothing special,  but depth and better than what he had.  IMO the secondary is talented as hell,  they just can't cover receivers for 5 minutes while there's no pass rush.  Quinn is known for using players to their strengths though.  I'm just gonna sit back and hope he gets the best out the personnel he has.  we'll see.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 30, 2015)

new line backing corps also,  that aren't undrafted free agents lol.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 30, 2015)

That was smoked. Am I imagining things, or does it look like he might have widened out his stance a bit?

And somebody get that dude a beta blocker before his head explodes on YouTube.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 30, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> That was smoked. Am I imagining things, or does it look like he might have widened out his stance a bit?
> 
> And somebody get that dude a beta blocker before his head explodes on YouTube.



yeah I remember seeing him squat 1026 in another video but that was the easiest i've seen him squat a grand plus.  that shit moved pretty easy.  not sure on the stance,  maybe a bit wider but still not very wide in my opinion.  I don't stand with a crazy wide stance either.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 30, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> That was smoked. Am I imagining things, or does it look like he might have widened out his stance a bit?
> 
> And somebody get that dude a beta blocker before his head explodes on YouTube.



I noticed his feet too. He doesn't point his toes out as much either.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 3, 2015)

Guy is a Manimal!  Looked damn easy like you said.  His 900lb. dead pull at 23 I still watch once a week lol!


----------



## cotton2012 (Apr 3, 2015)

Impressive how much does he weigh?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 3, 2015)

cotton2012 said:


> Impressive how much does he weigh?



He's competed at 275 and 308. I think he might have done SHW, but not sure.

I know he's done 20+lb cuts to get to 275. I'm pretty sure he's always right around 300, give or take a few lbs, when training.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 5, 2015)

Looking a little portly.  Might have something to do with his change in stance if he did change it.  One strong mofo.


----------

